# Iams



## zombielover3617 (Oct 16, 2015)

So my new hedgie came with Iams ProActive Health Indoor Weight & Hairball Care Dry Cat Food. Is that a good cat food to give to her? I know how to transition between foods but I wasn't sure if that was one of the brands to avoid. Thanks!


----------



## CherylMatthews (Apr 19, 2016)

*My hedgehog is on Iams too and she loves it. It's what my breeder gave me the day I brought her home.*


----------



## zombielover3617 (Oct 16, 2015)

that's what the girl that gave me her said. She went all the way to Cape Cod to go get her i guess! But I wanted to make sure. Raven is on the chunky side haha


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

This food is *garbage*. Here are the ingredients: Chicken By-Product Meal, Corn Grits, Corn Meal, Dried Beet Pulp, Powdered Cellulose, Chicken, Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Dried Egg Product, Natural Flavor, Brewers Dried Yeast, Potassium Chloride, Fructooligosaccharides, Choline Chloride, DL-Methionine, Fish Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Calcium Carbonate, Salt, Vitamin E Supplement, Taurine, Vitamins (Niacin, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement (source of vitamin B2), Inositol, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Minerals (Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Carbonate), L-Carnitine, Rosemary Extract.

The first ingredient isn't real meat, it's a byproduct. The second and third ingredients are split so that "corn" isn't the first ingredient, and that much corn isn't good for cats, or hedgehogs. The first six ingredients aren't good ingredients for a cat food. The dried egg isn't actual egg, it's egg "product". What is in "natural flavor"? Who knows?

Iams will never be a recommended brand here, as all of their products are similar in poor ingredients and ingredient splitting. I recommend looking at the nutrition stickies, finding a better quality food, and weaning both of your hedgehogs off Iams gradually.

If you don't understand hedgehog nutrition, or how to read ingredients lists for good product, please don't give nutrition advice.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Brands to avoid is almost always a personal choice.

Here is the food link, http://www.iams.com/cat-food/pro-active-health-indoor-cat-food
The ingredients.... We'll take a look at the first 5
Chicken By-Product Meal, not what you think of with chicken unless you picture it walking with feathers and feet
Corn Grits, food? Yes? Beneficial? Not so much
Corn Meal, see grits
Dried Beet Pulp, not really bad, but not great
Powdered Cellulose, sawdust

So that in itself isn't winning any awards.


----------



## zombielover3617 (Oct 16, 2015)

I had a feeling it wasn't good because it wasn't on the food list. She's really big so I am switching her to the food Penelope eats which is WAYY better. So thanks guys! You really helped out


----------



## zombielover3617 (Oct 16, 2015)

My hedgie Penelope eats some good food that i bought a while ago when I was looking but when i got Raven they sent me home with Iams. I started switching yesterday I put a little of penelope's into ravens mixed with the iams.


----------

